# 4.0.4 radios & bootloaders & roms, oh my!



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Is anyone else as confused as I am about all the new 4.0.4 "stuff" out there?!? I mean whether or not you need to downgrade first, just flashing the radios, flashing the radios and the bootloader together, flashing a whole 4.0.4 stock rom, etc. It's hard to figure it all out, especially for a noob like me!

So, anybody that has some perspective on all this please chime in to try and make sense of it all, please. Yes, I've read all the respective forums with the information, but I'm still confused.

Questions:
Can we (and should we) just flash the actual 4.0.4 radios alone (without the bootloader) without downgrading to stock 4.0.2?
Can we flash the radios and the bootloader together without downgrading?
Is there an advantage to flashing both vs. just flashing the radios?
What are people's experiences with the different 4.0.4 roms out there?


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I flashed from 4.03 to 4.04 no problem. Yes you can flash both the bootloader and radios without downgrading.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

d3th metal said:


> I flashed from 4.03 to 4.04 no problem. Yes you can flash both the bootloader and radios without downgrading.


Okay, so first of all your avatar is disturbing.







lol So, you're saying you flashed the whole 4.0.4 rom or just the radios and/or bootloader? And do you notice any difference?


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

They make it more confusing than it is, you can flash form 4.0.3 easy. I have been running 4.0.4 for the past few days and love it. Battery and performance are fantastic. With 4.0.4 radios. I love it.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Okay, so first of all your avatar is disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can just flash the radios and bootloader in fastboot. no need to flash the whole rom.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12866-radiosbootldersrecoveriesfastbootcdma-galaxy-nexus-toroupdated-feb-4-2011/


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

MikereDD said:


> you can just flash the radios and bootloader in fastboot. no need to flash the whole rom.


Okay, cool. And I think I saw some links to flash the radios and bootloader in CWM recovery too.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

cvbcbcmv said:


> They make it more confusing than it is, you can flash form 4.0.3 easy. I have been running 4.0.4 for the past few days and love it. Battery and performance are fantastic. With 4.0.4 radios. I love it.


Cool! Glad to hear there's a noticeable difference in performance and battery life. And when you say you've been running 4.0.4, do you mean the whole rom or just the radios and/or bootloader?


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

can I just flash the CWM version right over AOKP M3?


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Kirch21 said:


> can I just flash the CWM version right over AOKP M3?


I think that depends on which part you're going to flash. From what I understand, you can flash the radios with or without the bootloader right over the top of your rom but not the whole 4.0.4 rom without downgrading. But don't take my word for it...

Edit: I did found this link that has a 4.0.4 rom that you can flash (_according to them) _without downgrading_._

http://forums.acsynd...x-insecure-boot


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Cool! Glad to hear there's a noticeable difference in performance and battery life. And when you say you've been running 4.0.4, do you mean the whole rom or just the radios and/or bootloader?


Rom and radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itchybrowneye (Jan 3, 2012)

I flashed the 4.0.4 radios and I lost LTE connection... Do I also have to flash the 4.0.4 bootloader as well?


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> I think that depends on which part you're going to flash. From what I understand, you can flash the radios with or without the bootloader right over the top of your rom but not the whole 4.0.4 rom without downgrading. But don't take my word for it...


When running AOSP roms you can flash the radios - they are in a separate memory partition & are ROM agnostic. The same applies to the bootloader. The rest of the 29mb patch does flash into the ROM's system files, so you don't want to do that.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

itchybrowneye said:


> I flashed the 4.0.4 radios and I lost LTE connection... Do I also have to flash the 4.0.4 bootloader as well?


Make sure you flashed both radios: radio-toro- and radio-cdma-toro- if you are doing it in Fastboot.


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

scott62185 said:


> Okay, so first of all your avatar is disturbing. lol So, you're saying you flashed the whole 4.0.4 rom or just the radios and/or bootloader? And do you notice any difference?


 it is walter white of course it is disturbing haha love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

From what I read, the 4.0.4 radio is actually a patch to 4.0.2 and while you CAN flash it over 4.0.3, it won't actually change anything. That may have changed as someone may have patched to 4.0.4 and then created a flash able zip... but originally it was a patch.

What i did: I found the 4.0.2 radio/boot loader package in zip form, flashed that via cwm, rebooted. Tested everything... then flashed the 4.0.4 radio/boot loader in zip form via cwm... worked great and took all of 3 minutes and I can confirm that I am on the 4.0.4 radio version.


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Recent speed test on the 4.0.4 lte radio.
My last highest was 28 mbs
Doesn't really mean much, but there is definitely improvement.


----------



## PURGATORY (Jan 20, 2012)

I flashed back to factory 4.0.2, then to 4.0.4 to get a pure experience. At least as much as possable. I used galaxy nexus tool kit 5.0 so I lost Everything. I like it so far, I'm waiting for Built roms that r using 4.0.4 now.

...I can wait


----------



## itchybrowneye (Jan 3, 2012)

strongergravity said:


> Make sure you flashed both radios: radio-toro- and radio-cdma-toro- if you are doing it in Fastboot.


I got it to work!!!!

Thanks will be testing it out for awhile!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

bawb3 said:


> Recent speed test on the 4.0.4 lte radio.
> My last highest was 28 mbs
> Doesn't really mean much, but there is definitely improvement.


In my town I only get 10mbs so you should be really happy.


----------

